

Will Apple replace the Macbook line with Macbook Airs? - shubhodeep

Just wondering who else agrees with me that the Macbook line will eventually be replaced in the next couple years by the Macbook Airs. I'm sure the prices are going to come down as the number of Airs sold (already quite popular) increase. Eventually the price gap would no longer perhaps be significant and mobility with sufficient power be easily achieved by the Macbook Air along with its light weight, fantastic startup times and battery life. So, are we looking at a future with Macbook Airs for normal computing (browsing, doc creation etc) while Macbook Pros will remain the domain of power users? I think so.<p>Who else does?
======
shubhodeep
Yes, something new could come in a few years for sure. But I'm talking about
the immediate present. Maybe by the end of next year, I can totally see this
happening because it'll be close to the 4th or maybe even 5th incarnation of
the Macbook Air and these machines are sort of rendering the Macbook line
obsolete and redundant as far as usability is concerned.

------
us
Yes and no. In a few years, a lot could change and for all you know, a totally
new Mac line could come out to replace the Air as well as the Pro. It's hard
to speculate that far in advance and not think that Apple will continue to
shake things up.

------
melling
Maybe. Steve greatly reduced the number of products when he returned to Apple.
He's very big on doing/producing fewer things and doing them right.

